# buck 750 black EDC



## gardeneroo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm just wondering what others think of the Buck 750 range. I bought one Thursday and am impressed of the quality (even if it says china on the blade).

I use knives at work everyday from S.A.K's to machetes. And to add, I got 20 % off as I asked if it came in a pouch (essential) and the assistant knew nothing about it at all ::clapping::

I landed up with the 750 and victorinox leather pouch for £30, about $40 I think.......

next on my list is a bowie........::rambo::


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice looking knife. I've been looking at the Mercator K55K as an inexpensive knife for small kits and EDC.


----------

